# Cincinnati, OH - Boss undermount 99-07 Ford $250.00 or OBO



## ridgetrim (Nov 10, 2018)

I purchased a plow and spreader and the under-mount won't fit my truck I believe the model# is LTA 03653B for the RT 3 Hitch. Not sure I am a newbie at this stuff. Located in Cincinnati.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Why does the first picture appear to be a total different mount than the others?


----------



## ridgetrim (Nov 10, 2018)

Not sure, I do carpentry for a living not photography. But trust me it is the same, came off a 99 F-250


----------



## ridgetrim (Nov 10, 2018)

cwren2472 your correct I didn't notice, the first pic is the one OI need for my truck 09 F-350. I don't know how to delete it, sorry.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

The kit you have is actually for the F150 or F250 LIGHT DUTY. So it will not fit the vast, vast majority of F250s out there. It actually fits 97-03


----------

